# Any Recommendations for Skramz!!!



## KrustyDaKlown (Feb 23, 2011)

All i rly know is orchid
Pg.99
an a few others but cant think of them atm
that be cool if any could help :worship:
:sos:


----------



## tree hopper (Feb 23, 2011)

Kidcrash
Bells on Trike
State Route 522
Eagle Bravo
Rights Reserved
Action Patrol
Cornelius
Tonka
Assfactor 4
Salvo Rain
Resol
Stewface
Bells on Trike
Hobis
City of Caterpillar
Kolya


----------



## KrustyDaKlown (Feb 24, 2011)

thx yo
help a dieing breed \m/


----------



## tree hopper (Feb 25, 2011)

:dablackpearl: no problem. enjoi!


----------



## MrsaDeath (Mar 16, 2011)

Amanda woodward
Serena joy
Anomie
Raein
June Paik
Isaiah
Loma Prieta
neil perry 
daitro

my favorites at least. hope you enjoy!


----------



## MrD (Mar 16, 2011)

http://squattheplanet.com/diy-die/music/12602-90s-emo.html
Moar like this?

Anyways, posting in double thread:
-Saetia
-Toru Okada
-The birds are spies, the report to the trees
-Pianos become the teeth
-The spirit of Versailles
-Portraits of Past
Just a few..


----------



## trystero (Mar 17, 2011)

die emperor die
burned out bright
envy
stop it!
funeral diner
portrait
kodan armada
katie perry
raein
amanda woodward


----------

